
The Mechanical Muse - ingve
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/annals-of-inquiry/the-mechanical-muse
======
mci
Here are the programs that took part in a 2011 Polish contest of automatic
poetry:
[http://turniej.wolnelektury.pl/poezja/](http://turniej.wolnelektury.pl/poezja/)

Centonista won the contest; Triphthong has been broken since the upgrade of
Ruby to 2.0.

------
ZhuanXia
See Gwern’s automated poet:
[https://www.gwern.net/GPT-2](https://www.gwern.net/GPT-2)

